# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Phân làn ở VN - quả này thì ko đỡ được =))

## thuty



----------


## dulichnt

Ai là người ngồi trong cái Oto đó? chắc Bác Thằng đi vi hành ah?

----------


## yeuhanoi

ko đỡ nổi quả này thật. hơn cả cảnh sát giao thông  :cuoi:

----------


## nguyetnt

xem chả hiểu ng kia làm j cho cái ông ngồi trong xe oto

----------


## minmin

chắc đại ca của thằng phân làn đường kia

----------


## programer89

Clip này nhìu người gọi là Phan Đinh Tùng dẹp loạn giao thông  :cuoi: 
1 anh quần đỏ = 10 thằng quần vàng  :Yahoo!:

----------

